# Yet another attempt at stopping illegal downloading



## Shiny Grimer (Oct 17, 2008)

http://www.joystiq.com/2008/10/13/bush-signs-pro-ip-act-into-law/
http://www.reuters.com/article/technologyNews/idUSTRE49C7EI20081013

I wonder if Bush even know what he just signed into law.


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Oct 17, 2008)

Holy. Freaking. Crap.

I think Pres. Bush just lost the final 22% approval rating. Tisk tisk.

Seriously, that's just scary and pathetic. What if some little kid goes on the computer, doesn't know what on earth he/she is doing, and downloads something, hmm?

So long computer.

Seriously, that's putting things to the far extreme. I mean REALLY far extreme.

Seriously, REALLY far.


----------



## Retsu (Oct 17, 2008)

The only thing that will result from this is more piracy.

I wonder if the people behind stuff like this will _ever_ realize that.


----------



## Felidire (Oct 17, 2008)

I'm gonna laugh when the 'teenagers it's not about' turn legal voting age and he has to fight what I called a "tidal wave" of gtfo votes.

Seriously, as long as he's not running my country, i'm happy.



..Also, i'd really like to ask him what IP means.


----------



## Lady Grimdour (Oct 17, 2008)

Felidire said:


> I'm gonna laugh when the 'teenagers it's not about' turn legal voting age and he has to fight what I called a "tidal wave" of gtfo votes.
> 
> Seriously, as long as he's not running my country, i'm happy.
> 
> ...


"...Internet Page."

This makes me feel glad that we have Mr. Potatohead as PM instead of Monkeyman.


----------



## opaltiger (Oct 17, 2008)

The "IP" doesn't actually refer to IPs: "Prioritizing Resources and Organization for Intellectual Property Act".


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Oct 18, 2008)

Who cares these laws never work properly anyway.

Also lol at everyone who wouldn't vote for a candidate just because of anti-piracy laws.


----------



## Celestial Blade (Oct 18, 2008)

(Bush fails at life OFFICIALLY!)


----------



## Renteura (Oct 23, 2008)

they're gonna take my ipod away? ;_;


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Oct 23, 2008)

> I think Pres. Bush just lost the final 22% approval rating. Tisk tisk.


Hmm, I thought his rating was lower... There goes my hope for my dearest America.


----------



## Storm Earth and Fire (Oct 23, 2008)

Blastoise428 said:


> Hmm, I thought his rating was lower... There goes my hope for my dearest America.


Nah, you're thinking of Congress, which has had an approval rating in the teens for a long time now and at one point had a single-digit approval rating.

I'm not about to fear this law, myself, but really, if nothing else did, then this certainly is going too far.


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Oct 23, 2008)

this thread said:
			
		

> what, bush approved the surge, wastes tons of moeny every day and doesn't mind discriminatory laws? Well he's still okay I gu- WHAT HE WANTS TO STOP ILLEGAL DOWNLOADING SON OF A FUCKING BITCH


----------



## King Clam (Oct 23, 2008)

Don't copy that floppy!


----------



## Storm Earth and Fire (Oct 24, 2008)

Feralig8tr said:


> Don't copy that floppy!


Totally.


----------



## #1 bro (Oct 25, 2008)

do they actually believe that any attempts to stop piracy will actually help?

it seems to me that it's basically inevitable that in the future, all entertainment will be free.


----------



## OrangeAipom (Oct 25, 2008)

Zeta Reticuli said:


> it seems to me that it's basically inevitable that in the future, all entertainment will be free.


What if nothing is digital?


----------

